# Swimbaits...



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 29, 2009)

Posts here and elsewhere have gotten me thinking...Why is everyone afraid to throw big baits? My favorite topwater swimbait is a 3:16 Baby Wake-6 inches long and a fat profile. I had one night when I caught 4 bass and the *biggest* was 12 ounces. I have caught a handful of bass over 5 pounds on swimbaits, but I have caught a lot more under. A bass can consume prey 1/3 of its size, yet people say a 5 inch bait is too big. If you're targeting dinks, you're right. If you honestly hope to catch bigger bass, man up and throw a big bait :lol: I fish in ponds and swamps, not the California Delta or Lake Guntersville or something. I have had a 7 inch bass explode on a 6 inch bait. That fish intended to eat it. Get you a big bait and throw it-it will be an eye opening experience..


----------



## shizzy77 (Apr 30, 2009)

thats something I have been trying to change with my thinking as of late. I was always taught that if they arent biting to go smaller. But all that seems to do is get you the tiny fish that are just a waste of time.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 30, 2009)

If you guys with some really big bass(5lbs +) in your lakes/ponds like to throw big baits, without spending a fortune on these swimbaits, you may consider looking into some various musky baits. There is alot of 6-8 inch versions that would probably produce some really nice LM in the lakes that have them. And the 6-8inch baits don't run near what I see alot of these swimbaits going for. You can pick up alot of basic musky baits for anywhere from 12-18 bucks...and in that price range, there is a broad array of various lures. 

www.muskytackleonline.com is a good site to check out musky lures, and probably about the best prices you can find too.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 30, 2009)

ive been throwing a lot of swimbaits this year, mainly 5 and 4 inch basstrix as well as a spro from time to time. The Basstrix are killer and will catch everything from dinks on up, heres a pic off my phone from the other day of about an 8-10inch large mouth that hit a 5inch basstrix





I lost my good spro a few weeks ago, and cant find one anywhere (other than the spro website which is like 4$ more than anywhere else) in slow sink blue herring, now ive got a lavender shad and in about a week of fishin it ive had 2 bites.


----------



## Brine (Apr 30, 2009)

6" Storm Kickin Minnow for under $4 is a good bait. Bass Pro sells them.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 1, 2009)

I am not afraid to throw big baits - I just do not get that much pleasure from fighting smaller bas on teh heaver rods and reels needed to handle the big baits. I enjoy catching fish on lighted tackle. i will throw some large profile baits (7" plastics} becuase I can and they do catch dinky bass.

yesterday i caught a few 10-12" bass while striper fishing on baits 6-8" big swim baits as well. Also caught a yellow perch on a 10" broken back bomber, so lots of fish eat big baits


----------



## fish devil (May 1, 2009)

:twisted: I fish big baits all the time. Just not into the swimbaits YET!! Here in Jersey its getting real popular with the swimbaits. Couple guys I know routinely catch big ones. Anyway my big baits are 1/2 oz jigs with trailer, Booyah Boogee bait w/trailer, big crankbaits, 10" worms.


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2009)

I dont have a setup to throw the big 3-5 ounce baits like Hudds and slammers, Or I would. I stick to the mattlures size ones, and I can get away with using my XH 7'6 rods for that..even though its pushing it. Once I have a couple hundred lying around I will buy a big bait thrower.


----------



## BLK fisher (May 2, 2009)

I like the Yum Money Minnow Holly body. Caught alot of nice fish on them. Th ebest part of fishing a swimbait I think is when you do get bit you don't know if its a 1 pounder or a 5 pounder.


----------

